# Solid flounder limits in tough conditions



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Flounder gigging in Port O'Connor, TX. has been great lately despite the unfavorable conditions. Mother Nature dished out 20-30 mph winds combined with a strong outgoing tide over the past several nights, but that didn't slow us down. Last night even had the added pressure of an incoming storm system that put in a good show after we finished up with the 5 man limit. Relying on old faithful spots and trying some forgotten areas of the bay have paid off nice with sandy shorelines being the most consistent lately. 
Flounder gigging will continue to be great now through October and now that school is letting out, openings for a trip will start getting slim. 
If you are looking for a fun and productive fishing experience with family and friends - I promise you a night of good memories you will not be forgetting anytime soon

Open dates 
June 2,3,9,10,16,23,30
July 1,7,8,15,28,29

Call text or email,

Captain Shawn Harvey
3617812161
[email protected]

















































This trip was a bunch of small kids that fell asleep on the ride back in - so no pics for them 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pencil me in for July 1 bud. Will be down with good few of us family for a few days so we may need a second boat or a second trip on another night.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

Capt Harvey. Just want to thank you again for the great trip we had with you on Sunday nite. It was definitely a trip to remember. And as soon as I can figure out how to post the pics I will. And if there is anyone out there that wants to gig some flounder, Captain Harvey is your man. Thanks again. Your the best 

poc-ed


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Another great trip in less than ideal conditions. As the sun was setting the clouds were building. We had to wait around for an hour and a half and let the weather blow over before going into the bay. Water was a little murky and we made several stops picking up flounder at each spot I never really found a hot spot but it was steady for about 3 hrs and the juvenile flounder were everywhere.

It continues to look like a great summer ahead of us.

Call text or email to set up your next trip

Shawn
3617812161
[email protected]

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Conditions have improved with light winds and very clear water last night. We had some storms in the distance putting on a good light show throughout the evening. We made quick work finding the flounder on hard sand along grassy shorelines. Drains and shell were holding a few, but as the night progressed sand became the dominate producer for a six man limit in just under 3 hrs.

Looks like more scattered storms on the radar tonight - be safe everyone

I have plenty of open nights for June and July.

Call, text, or email

Captain Shawn Harvey
3617812161

[email protected]

(Mom and the little one not pictured)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

